# Black



## rdabpenman (Nov 24, 2013)

Enamel/Gun Metal 30 Cal Bolt Action with another seamless Don Ward cast Western Diamond Back rattler.
Sanded 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/42-BlackEnamelGunMetalwithDiamondBackRattleSnakeSkinSmall.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/42A-BlackEnamelGunMetalwithDiamondBackRattleSnakeSkinSmall.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2013)

That plating choice sets it off perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 24, 2013)

That's sharp


----------

